# 2x new breweries in Adelaide.



## spog (28/12/14)

G,day all,today I listened to an Aussie beer podcast (Ale of a time ) podcast #28 ?
And they mention 2 new micros setting up/ planning in Adelaide.
One is called Bang Boys ? And has had their beers at the Wheatsheaf.
The other is Pirate brewery ?.
Does anyone have any more info on these two micros.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## lacara (2/1/15)

Little Bang Brewing Co
https://www.facebook.com/littlebangbrewingcompany
I have tried the Icon Hoppy Lager, it is very nice.

Pirate Life Brewing
https://www.facebook.com/PirateLifeBrewing
They are still getting there brewery up and running

Also
Lady Burra on Currie Street
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-Burra-Brewhouse/751683308196571

Croydon Brewing Co.
Contract beer

And Young Henrys is opening a brewery in Adelaide


----------



## time01 (4/1/15)

Any other new bars/pubs worth checking out? Ill be down there in feb and 12 months since i was down there


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/1/15)

Lobethal Brewhouse in Lobethal!!!


----------



## Kodos (5/1/15)

The wheatsheaf has it's own brewery now, making some pretty solid beers.


----------



## spog (5/1/15)

time01 said:


> Any other new bars/pubs worth checking out? Ill be down there in feb and 12 months since i was down there


Check out Craft Beer Adelaide .com, I found this site a few days ago and was amazed that there are so many in Adelaide and surrounds .


----------

